# Sam Gawith - Sam's Flake



## Stubby (Dec 6, 2010)

Alright guys, I'm still a complete noob at smoking pipe, but I do have a good cigar background.

Since I started working at a cigar and pipe shop, I've started smoking pipe a bit.

We had a tin of Sam's Flake in the display cabinet that is a few years old. I decided to buy it today for $10 with my discount.

I opened it up and it had a bit of sugar crystallization on it and I was pleasantly greeted with a rich smell of candied fig.

This is my first time smoking flake so I chose to do the fold and a bit of a twisting that I saw on youtube.

It fit a bit snug in the pipe but had a good draw.

Upon lighting I was surprised to get a bit of sweetness that i originally smelled. The tobacco is nice and rich. After tamping it down I started to get a good bit of peppery notes. I normally enjoy that in a cigar, and it was much more pronounced through the pipe.

The flavor is staying fairly consistent, with the rich sweetness, but the pepper notes are coming and going.

So far the smoke is cool and dry at about 3/4 though the bowl. The draw is still nice and easy.

I think this may be my new favorite smoke!

-Scott

Don Yeyo Cigars, Dearborn, MI


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Scott
Thanks for the review......


----------



## Stubby (Dec 6, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> Scott
> Thanks for the review......


Thanks. It is my first pipe tobacco review so hopefully I did alright. It was the first tobacco that really had some "wow" factor for me so I figured I'd share.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks for the review. I just got two tins of this in this week, but I've never tried it. I'm at the point now where no new tins are being opened at the moment (too many open in jars already), so by the time I get around to it, they'll have some age like your tin did. 

I only wish I could have gotten them for $10. That's a nice perk!


----------



## Stubby (Dec 6, 2010)

DanR said:


> Thanks for the review. I just got two tins of this in this week, but I've never tried it. I'm at the point now where no new tins are being opened at the moment (too many open in jars already), so by the time I get around to it, they'll have some age like your tin did.
> 
> I only wish I could have gotten them for $10. That's a nice perk!


What is the going rate on the tins? We have Sam Gawith tins priced at $14.


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Stubby said:


> What is the going rate on the tins? We have Sam Gawith tins priced at $14.


Actually, your right, they're right about $10 online, but not with age on them. I've bought some aged tins online recently and paid about 2 to 3 times that much.


----------

